# [solved] Höhere Bildschirmauflösung, seltsame "Krümmung"

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

eigentlich fahre ich meinen Monitor immer auf 1152x864, 85Hz. Ich probierte mal 1280x1024 aus, wobei ich einen seltsamen Effekt bemerkte:

Ist der Monitor bei 1152x864, so bemerkt man zB beim geöffneten Browser, dass die linke und rechte Seite des Browser kerzengerade nach unten geht, und nicht die Wölbung des Monitorglases nachahmt. Schalte ich aber auf eine höhere Auflösung, so ist alles irgendwie leicht nach außen gewölbt, was mich relativ stört. (Es hat nichts mit der Einstellung am Monitor direkt zu tun)

Desweiteren benutzte der Monitor zwar 1280x1024, aber irgendwie schien es so, als ob X nicht ganz mitspielen wollte. Das Ausgabebild war nicht so groß wie die Auflösung des Monitors, sondern hörte ungefähr 2cm unten und rechts auf. (es lag nicht an der Verschiebung des Bildes).

Selbst wenn ich das Bild so ausrichte, dass es ungefähr mit den Ecken des Monitors abschließt, ist trotzdem an der Ausgabe irgendetwas seltsam, und es liegt nicht nur an der leichten Krümmung alleine. Ich kann's zwar nicht beschreiben, aber vielleicht weiß jemand wovon ich spreche. Jedenfalls ist es doch verwunderlich, dass ich das Bild bei 1280x1024 erst durch die manuelle Ausrichtung am Monitor erst wieder ins Lot bringen muss. Überhaupt erkannte ich an der Taskleiste von Fluxbox, dass hier irgendwas nicht stimmen muss. Sie sah irgendwie leicht in die Breite gezerrt aus.

Hier sind die von gtf erzeugten Modelines, die ich ausprobierte:

```
# 1280x1024 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.38 kHz; pclk: 159.36 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x1024 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.17 kHz; pclk: 138.54 MHz

Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync

```

Meine DefaultDepth ist 24bit.

Irgendwelche Ideen, warum 1280x1024 so seltsam ausgegeben wird? Mein Monitor kann laut Hersteller bis zu 1600x1200 Pixel anzeigen.

----------

## Aldo

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot.

Also ich wüsste nicht daß X oder KDE von sich aus das Bild verzerrt.

Liegt bestimmt am Monitor...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Naja, am Screenshot sieht's eigentlich ganz normal aus. 

Inwieweit kann es am Monitor liegen und warum funktioniert alles problemlos unter 1280x1024?

----------

## theche

früher, als ich noch CRTs hatte konnte man jene einstellen. Sprich Kissen/Trapezförmige Verzerrungen ausgleichen. Das musst du wahrscheinlich machen. Screenshots kann man auch mit ner Digicam machen  :Smile: 

In deiner Auflistung fehlt noch 'Häckchen'

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

so merkwürdig ist das gar nicht.

Bei meinem alten CRT hatte ich auch bei 800x600 komische Verzerrungen, bei 1280x1024 war alles gut. Irgendwann habe ich dann rausgefunden, dass die Einstellungen für jede Auflösung separat gespeichert werden und mir auch 800x600 richtig eingestellt.

99% liegt es an den Monitoreinstellungen.

ChrisM

----------

## Aldo

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Naja, am Screenshot sieht's eigentlich ganz normal aus. 

 

Dann zeig doch mal...

Als ich mir meinen Mac Mini zugelegt hab und den an den 21"CRT angeschlossen hab sahen die 1720x1290 auch seltsam aus.

Ließ sich aber mit den Monitoreinstellungen (also direkt am Monitor) korrigieren...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe es jetzt zwar auch mit der Monitoreinstellung (Kissenverzerrung usw) halbwegs hinbekommen, aber dennoch wundert es mich, warum ich erst lange herumstellen muss, um es vernünftig aussehen zu lassen. 

Desweiteren gefällt mir die Taskleiste von Fluxbox noch nicht. Es sieht leicht trapezförmig aus, aber ich glaube, dass es mit Fluxbox zusammenhängt, da sich die Taskleiste bei der höheren Auflösung ebenfalls vergrößert hat. 

Einen Screenshot mit der Kamera bekam ich leider nicht scharf genug hin.

----------

## musv

Die Verzerrungen liegen definitiv an den Monitoreinstellungen. Bei jeder Änderung der Auflösung muß der CRT in einen neuen Modus schalten. D.h. vertikale und horizontale Frequenz, Ablenkung usw. verändern. Deshalb speichert der Monitor normalerweise auch für jede Auflösung eigene Einstellungen ab.

Wenn du mit der Bildwiederholrate bissel rumspielst, wirst du auch feststellen, daß die Verzerrungen sich ändern, bzw. eventuell sogar ganz verschwinden.

Deshalb liegst es auch definitiv nicht an Fluxbox, wenn die Taskleiste im Fluxbox noch verzerrt erscheint.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du mit der Bildwiederholrate bissel rumspielst, wirst du auch feststellen, daß die Verzerrungen sich ändern, bzw. eventuell sogar ganz verschwinden. 

 

Ich kann aber laut Hersteller nicht über 86Hz gehen. Jetzt bin ich bei 85Hz.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, was sonst passiert, wenn ich's doch tue.

----------

## firefly

ich glaube er meint, wenn du von 85Hz auf z.b. 75Hz umstellst das sich dann die einstellungen im Monitor ändern.

Da der Monitor eventuell für 75Hz und für 85Hz die einstellungen seperat speichert(wenn die Auflösung die gleiche ist).

----------

## buthus

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn du mit der Bildwiederholrate bissel rumspielst, wirst du auch feststellen, daß die Verzerrungen sich ändern, bzw. eventuell sogar ganz verschwinden.  
> 
> Ich kann aber laut Hersteller nicht über 86Hz gehen. Jetzt bin ich bei 85Hz.
> 
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, was sonst passiert, wenn ich's doch tue.

 

dann kommt ein bild dort steht "out of range" kaputt kann eigentlich nichts gehen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Und was hat's dann immer damit auf sich, wenn man hört, dass Leute (unter Linux) mit falschen Monitoreinstellungen ihren Monitor zerstört haben?

Aber doch noch eine Frage dazu: Was genau sind die 85Hz nun, und was hat es etwas mit diesen Frequenzen zu tun?

# Horizontal frequency: 30 to 92

# Vertical frequency: 50 to 160

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Nachtrag:

Ich habe die Verzerrung jetzt doch nochmal halbwegs gut fotografiert. Diesmal bei getesteten 86Hz. Man sieht deutlich, dass die Taskleiste irgendwie wie ein am Kopf stehendes Trapez aussieht. 

http://pics.pithax.net/verzerrung.jpg

P.S Wieso kann man eigentlich keine Grafiken direkt in den Beiträgen einfügen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Und was hat's dann immer damit auf sich, wenn man hört, dass Leute (unter Linux) mit falschen Monitoreinstellungen ihren Monitor zerstört haben?

 

Das war früher so. Heutige Monitore bringen einen Sync out of Range und das wars. Damals hatten die Monitore keine "Logik" drinn und haben brav das darzustellen versucht, was du angegeben hast. Wir sprechen hier von Monitoren, welche für alle Einstellungen noch drehregler hatten und ein "Onscreen Display" unbekannt war. Genau wie das speichern von verschiedenen Auflösungen.  :Wink: 

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Aber doch noch eine Frage dazu: Was genau sind die 85Hz nun, und was hat es etwas mit diesen Frequenzen zu tun?
> 
> # Horizontal frequency: 30 to 92
> 
> # Vertical frequency: 50 to 160

 

Die 85Hz entsprechen der Vertikalfrequenz (vertikale Bildwiederholrate).

Hierzu verweise ich auf Wikipedia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertikalfrequenz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/100-Hz-Technik

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildwiederholfrequenz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VSync

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ohne es jetzt zuerst ausprobiert zu haben, aber das heißt ich kann tatsächlich bis zu 160Hz angeben? Ich frage mich nämlich, warum damals WindowsXP diese Einstellungen nicht zugelassen hatte. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich zu meinen Windowszeiten nie über 85Hz gehen konnte, was bis heute eben meine persönliche magische Grenze ist.

----------

## buthus

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Ohne es jetzt zuerst ausprobiert zu haben, aber das heißt ich kann tatsächlich bis zu 160Hz angeben? Ich frage mich nämlich, warum damals WindowsXP diese Einstellungen nicht zugelassen hatte. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich zu meinen Windowszeiten nie über 85Hz gehen konnte, was bis heute eben meine persönliche magische Grenze ist.

 

weil es nichts bringt diese einzustellen, wenn es dein monitor nicht kann.

wie gesagt es geht nichts kaputt, aber darstellen kann er es eben auch nicht.

windows erkennt, bei korrekten treibern, schon selbst was der monitor haben will oder nicht, daher die grenze. linux tut dieses nicht, daher selbst einstellen.

----------

## psyqil

 *buthus wrote:*   

> windows erkennt, bei korrekten treibern, schon selbst was der monitor haben will oder nicht, daher die grenze. linux tut dieses nicht, daher selbst einstellen.

 Hm. Windows bietet mir auch in niedrigen Auflösungen nur 85Hz, während X die in über 100 Hz darstellen kann...

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es genau funktioniert, aber vielleicht "weiß" Windows, was der empfohlene Wert ist. Bei meinem Monitor steht, dass man ihn nicht über 85Hz betreiben solle. (was aber vielleicht nicht heißt, dass man es nicht kann)

----------

## think4urs11

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Ohne es jetzt zuerst ausprobiert zu haben, aber das heißt ich kann tatsächlich bis zu 160Hz angeben? Ich frage mich nämlich, warum damals WindowsXP diese Einstellungen nicht zugelassen hatte. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich zu meinen Windowszeiten nie über 85Hz gehen konnte, was bis heute eben meine persönliche magische Grenze ist.

 

Weil Windows (Microsoft) im Zweifelsfall lieber den vorsichtigen Weg geht.

Normalerweise gibt sowohl der Monitor per DPMI als auch analog dazu die GraKa dem System bekannt welche Werte 'gehen' und welche nicht.

Außerdem gibt es unter Windows ja 'Treiber' für Bildschirme - was nichts anderes ist als eine Beschreibung der technischen Daten die der Hersteller für diesen Bildschirm vorgibt. Und wenn dort drinsteht 'prefered 85 Hz' dann wird das genutzt sofern sinnvol mit den anderen Werten kombinierbar.

Windows hält sich daran und nimmt im Zweifelsfall lieber 'sicher' denn 'flimmerfreier'.

Unter X hast du die Wahl auch näher an oder teils auch knapp über diese Grenzen zu gehen.

Damals in der seeligen Zeit mußte man sich das noch von Hand zusammenrechnen anhand Horiz/Vert.freq. plus Austastlücke * Voodoo oder so ähnlich.

Heute genügt eigentlich meistens die Angabe der Horiz.freq., den Rest rechnet sich X dann schon sinnvoll aus.

...

Da wir hier gerade beisammen sind

Weiß zufällig jemand wie ich X beibringen kann das mein (per DVI) angeschlossener TFT nicht mit 27Hz betrieben wird?

Der TFT meckert immer nach dem Einschalten dies (1600x1200, 27 Hz) sei ein ungeeigneter Modus sei und ich doch bitteschön 60 Hz einstellen soll.

Würde ich ja gerne ich weiß nur nicht wie. Bei DVI scheint er die Freq. schlicht zu ignorieren.

Funktioneren tut es selbstverständlich trotzdem nur die Meldung jedesmal nervt.

Achja.. unter Windoof geht es selbstverständlich *grummel*

...

----------

